

Save the planet? Buy it.  (Ecophilanthropy) - iamelgringo
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/08/16/eamillionaires116.xml&page=1

======
Tichy
I would expect the problem with buying land to be the absence of somebody
protecting it. Will the government of some remote country really send out an
army to protect my 100 acres of rain forest if the chainsaw men approach it? I
highly doubt it.

Of course if you are a billionaire and can afford your own private army, maybe
it is worth a shot.

~~~
streety
Would a government protect 100 acres? I also highly doubt it.

If a thousand people grouped together and bought 100,000 acres collectively
you might stand a chance.

------
greendestiny
Governments seem to be the biggest barrier, which probably isn't surprising
when you consider that a company exploiting a resource is probably paying
quite good taxes, adding to the economic statistics of the country and
employing a lot of voters.

~~~
rw
Don't forget the (often drastic) tax incentives for foreign industry in the
developing world.

